
Inequality and Skin in the Game - danielam
https://medium.com/incerto/inequality-and-skin-in-the-game-d8f00bc0cb46#.bz1692rjs
======
dkarapetyan
> Blindness to ergodicity which we will define a few paragraphs down, is
> indeed in my opinion the best marker separating a genuine scholar who
> understands something about the world, from an academic hack who partakes of
> a ritualistic paper writing.

Self aggrandizing much?

~~~
qubex
I have difficulty appraising NNT: I find his writings erudite and his
reasoning sound, but he blows his own horn to a totally unparalleled degree. I
followed him on Twitter for a long while but eventually got banned for having
made an unappreciated statement. I wish he were easier to approach and
interact with, and didn't put so much effort into being actively hostile
towards people who broadly agree with him and appreciate what he has to say.

